# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mike Christian - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Impressive) VIDEO

## 1981

Mike Christian - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Impressive)

----------


## songdog

I picked up this guy hitch hiking in NM right before a big storm hits.All this guy talked about was his brother going for Mr America.I am thinking great I helped a liar well we made it to Inglewood Ca and I met his brother in the middle of the nite standing in the middle of the street with his robe on.This guy was huge he brought me down to Golds gym and I met Tom Platz Lyle Alzado and a few other guys this was a learning experience.I spent 2 days at his home and he was a real nice guy.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I picked up this guy hitch hiking in NM right before a big storm hits.All this guy talked about was his brother going for Mr America.I am thinking great I helped a liar well we made it to Inglewood Ca and I met his brother in the middle of the nite standing in the middle of the street with his robe on.This guy was huge he brought me down to Golds gym and I met Tom Platz Lyle Alzado and a few other guys this was a learning experience.I spent 2 days at his home and he was a real nice guy.


cool story songdog...

----------

